# Molly's Newest Relatives!



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly's mom and dad had a litter of pups about five weeks ago. Here they are trying out solid food for the first time. This litter has the same four color combos as Molly and her brothers - black and tan, sable, sable with white and parti!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is Molly and her brothers from a year ago.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable! Rainbow litters!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cute. Diane, which one of the black and whites is Molly in the second picture?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is the one sitting in the middle of the sables on the left. Her brother has more white on his head than she does. The breeder called them Romeo and Juliet. So cute!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Puppy pictures...so cute!!!!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aww...they are so cute and adorable.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Havanese puppies are just so adorable.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

We have a similar situation. Ollies mum and dad just had a litter recently too. Seven little boys, 5 partis, (black and white) and 2 blacks with touches of white. The last little boy went to his forever home Wednesday. Our breeder kept one. He was the one that looked the most like our Oliver. We will be seeing our breeder soon, so can't wait to see this little man. I told her it took everything in me not to take one myself and she laughed so hard. She knows how easy it is not to stop at just one.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are all the little darlings looking at the camera at almost 6 weeks old.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What cute little faces and what a great shot of the whole litter. The little tri-colored in the back looks just like Tyler when he was a puppy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are the little darlings enjoying the snow. They will be going to their forever homes next week.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

All this puppy cuteness makes you want another!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The sable parti boy is a cutie!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my, there is nothing like a Havi baby.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Adorable puppies!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Last group photo before they go their separate ways to their forever homes. Soooo cute!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cute bunch. They're sure going to make some people very happy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Darling fluffballs!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh, I just want to kiss all those little faces.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

they are so sweet I can hardly stand it


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful litters. Little Darlin's


----------

